# [ALMOST] NGD DAY! Interceptor Pro 8 String!



## Drow Swordsman (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, my custom guitar is done and should be here tomorrow! I won't bore you with a story, here are the pictures Kurt took before shipment!


----------



## Lee (Sep 17, 2008)

That's downright gorgeous. EMG's aren't my bag, but other than that, that's damn near perfect.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Sep 17, 2008)

I have nothing to say, I'm sure you already know how awesome that looks.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 17, 2008)

Very awesome!!


----------



## Elysian (Sep 17, 2008)

sorry, that was a bit harsh. but this agile does seem to keep with the trend of the neck through's bridges being screwed on off center.


----------



## Pravus (Sep 17, 2008)

DAMN!! man she looks good


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 17, 2008)

nice man! are those inlays pyramids? nice


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Sep 17, 2008)

Yup! My old 7 string was a UV and I missed the flashiness of it, so I got the disappearing pyramid inlays to kind of remind me of it!

I wish the bridge pup was a bit closer to the bridge, but that is ocurring on all of the 8 string guitars, not juts mine. I'm sure it will sound awesome just the same.

Thank you for the compliments guys!


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy shit, how did you get it? 

I'd fucking play that.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 18, 2008)

Ah, so that's where that "blood burst" photo that's not a blood burst on the site came from! Very slick. I like the disappearing pyramid inlays.


----------



## darren (Sep 18, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Ah, so that's where that "blood burst" photo that's not a blood burst on the site came from!



 I was just thinking the same thing! I'm not sure why Kurt is using that pic for "blood burst" though, when there's no burst on that at all.

It's more of a "Septor" pro 8, isn't it? Regardless, it looks amazing! 

The factory definitely needs more practice in building properly-centred neck-thru instruments. Like my Intrepid, the bridge is aligned properly with the fretboard, but the neck wasn't cut symmetrically down the neck blank, so the bridge ended up slightly off-centre in relation to the neck stringers showing through on the front of the guitar. It doesn't affect the playability, but it is a cosmetic glitch. I hope at least they've centred the truss rods on this one.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks superb!

Many photos/videos when its there plx!


----------



## Harry (Sep 18, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> Looks superb!
> 
> Many photos/videos when its there plx!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## thesimo (Sep 18, 2008)

Elysian said:


> sorry, that was a bit harsh. but this agile does seem to keep with the trend of the neck through's bridges being screwed on off center.



the neck is off center too  gorgeous guitar tho


----------



## ilyti (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks nice, but the wonky knob placement caught my eye. Though, no one has mentioned it yet, so I'm assuming it's intentional. I'm interested in more pics of this guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 18, 2008)

ilyti said:


> Looks nice, but the wonky knob placement caught my eye. Though, no one has mentioned it yet, so I'm assuming it's intentional. I'm interested in more pics of this guitar.


actually I blocked it from my vision as I hate 4 knob setups


----------



## darren (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, i didn't notice it either, as i didn't look at it in detail. 

Apparently measuring is hard for some of the people building these guitars.


----------



## Kronpox (Sep 18, 2008)

I definitely shit bricks upon opening this thread. Very gorgeous. Knob placement caught my eye as well, but whatever. 

Did you copy my headstock that I copied from ESP?


----------



## yevetz (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 18, 2008)

holy balls


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes! I did take your headstock design, I thought it was such a good improvement.

Just got it in an hour or so ago, plays GREAT! The low F# really shines with the 28 5/8", it sounds MUCH clearer than the low G I have on my Interceptor Pro 25.5".

Yeah, I originally asked for a maple top that was quilted tribal red, but I don't mind this at all to be honest.

And concerning the knob setup, I originally said 1, then 2, then 4, then it was too late by the time I wanted just two knobs again! Not sure what I was thinking, but either way I don't mind it!

Here are the picture I've taken so far, on a nice day I'll try to get some outside.


Here's the case!






In its robe..


----------



## DyvimTvar (Sep 18, 2008)

Damn, that's really nice, love the inlays! Looks like your truss-rod cover is a bit wonky like the one on mine, something I forgot. That red is fucking awesome, not too "candy red", a nice deep red! The headstock looks pretty good as well, if a bit "off balance". I'm sure you'll be very happy with this machine, I lurrve mine!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 18, 2008)

this proves that we need sceptor 8's


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 18, 2008)

That looks great! The fretboard is so huge compared to the Interceptor's!


----------



## Kotex (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm really diggin' that one. That's my favorite one I've seen so far.


Edit: So, is Kurt doing any custom order 7's?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 18, 2008)

Edit: Wrong thred.


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, that's freaking sweet.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## darren (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice. Any flaws or problems with it? Have you checked the truss rod spacing?


----------



## djohns74 (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks absolutely great! Question for you, what's the finish on the back of the neck like? Any pictures available? I'm very strongly considering ordering an Intrepid Pro in Blood Burst, and these pictures are not easing my GAS whatsoever, but I would like to know what they're doing with the neck on these neck-through models as I'm not a big fan of painted necks. Then again, this being a custom, it may have no bearing on how the Intrepids are finished, so this is probably the wrong thread for this. 

Darren, any help on this question? Anyone?


----------



## darren (Sep 19, 2008)

The Intrepid Pros are all finished with a satin clearcoat. On my Pro, it was nice and thin, and you could still feel some of the wood texture through the finish. The satin feels nice and smooth and fast.


----------



## djohns74 (Sep 19, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the info. I think it's time to place an order.....


----------



## st2012 (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 21, 2008)

that looks great man, those are the colours the loomis should be


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments guys!

Darren, I haven't checked the truss rod yet. What should I look for, just to see if it's centered or not?

And to answer the other guy's question, I chose to have the back of this painted much like an Interceptor Pro, painted, because I really really love the feeling of my Interceptor, but as darren said all the intrepid's have a satin smooth finish.

It plays FANTASTIC in my opinion, I had NO troubles converting, and I really enjoy the 28 5/8" scale of the guitar, I go back to my Interceptor Pro wishing it was 27". 

I'm really happy with how this guitar turned out, definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2008)

So you e-mailed Kurt and said, "I'd like an 8 string Interceptor?"


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 21, 2008)

this thing is a beauty, if my Bloodburst looks like that, i'm going to be a happy camper


----------



## Erock503 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, that looks killer man, congrats! g.a.s. meter is rising quickly.


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Sep 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> So you e-mailed Kurt and said, "I'd like an 8 string Interceptor?"



Yup! I simply asked if he could do it, he said he could, and I said let's do it!

I'm so glad I did. The Intrepid is a cool body, but I really prefer the Interceptor body, no doubts.


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2008)

That's fucking cool. If I played an 8, that's what I'd use.


----------



## darren (Sep 22, 2008)

Heh. Had i known it would have been as easy as, "Hey, can we get an 8-string Interceptor?" I wouldn't have spent 2 years hammering away at trying to get the Intrepid made!


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Sep 22, 2008)

darren said:


> Heh. Had i known it would have been as easy as, "Hey, can we get an 8-string Interceptor?" I wouldn't have spent 2 years hammering away at trying to get the Intrepid made!



Well, I would say you definitely made a difference, most of the guitar was probably based off the work and calculations you made regarding pickups, fretboard size, etc. It started off as simply a custom intrepid but as details went on I asked if the Interceptor was possible, so I'm pretty sure without your hard work this guitar wouldn't be possible, and for that I thank you, it's really a great guitar.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 11, 2008)

IDK how i missed this, and sorry for the bump, but holy fuckshit that is awesome


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 11, 2008)

holy shit! congrats man, that is killer! 
that neck is to die for


----------



## antiochband (Dec 11, 2008)

too many knobs to twiddle, but otherwise, and awesome axe


----------



## Fred (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats dude! I was worried the Interceptor body might look a bit strangely-proportioned with an 8-string neck, so I'm glad to see that's not the case. Fucking stoked for mine now, though!


----------



## elrrek (Dec 11, 2008)

Do you think there is any chance that we might be able to convince Kurt and Rondo to make some of the Feb/March 2009 run with the Interceptor body shape like this one?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, killer guitar man! I don't suppose you'd like to reveal how much that set you back would you? I definately didn't know rondo was open to doing 8 string interceptors... I may just have to talk to kurt about it. Unfortunately though I still lack cash


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice man, i love the red.


----------



## XxXPete (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow that looks stunning.What did that guitar run you? Also guys great board.This is my first post, of many to come. I love it!











www.myspace.com/petepachio Future Devastation Movement W Pete Pachio and Adrian English comin soon in 2009.


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2008)

I thought I'd missed it too.


----------



## techjsteele (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice guitar! Congrats! Do you have any sound clips of this guy in action? If so, hook a brother up!


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Sep 2, 2009)

EDIT: FUCK. Wrong thread.


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2009)

How about some full body shots?


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh yes, more pictures please!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 3, 2009)

why the bump?


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 3, 2009)

TimSE said:


> why the bump?




It looks like the bump was inspired by another thread that was posted yesterday I think, about Steve Vai inspired 7-strings.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2009)

Excellent bump, IMO.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have to agree with you there Rick.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2009)

Why, thank you.


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Sep 4, 2009)

Shit, I went to post in the Vai thread so I copied a picture from here and ended up posting here! XD. Also, I do mean to take more pictures, but I didn't have my own camera until about a week ago, and now I'm at college where I only brought my 7 in fear of my 8 being stolen and me possibly jumping out of the building. .


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 9, 2009)

holy shit that's a sexy beast!


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2009)

Drow Swordsman said:


> Shit, I went to post in the Vai thread so I copied a picture from here and ended up posting here! XD. Also, I do mean to take more pictures, but I didn't have my own camera until about a week ago, and now I'm at college where I only brought my 7 in fear of my 8 being stolen and me possibly jumping out of the building. .



Excuses, excuses, excuses......


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 9, 2009)

Can whoever banned him (or any other mod) also remove the pictures? Thanks.


----------

